# anyone know dressage times for rest of team GBR ?



## NeverSayNever (29 July 2012)

does anyone know the dressage times for our other team members?

thanks in advance


----------



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

AFAIK 12.54 Kristina Cooke, 16.12 William Fox-Pitt


----------



## sisco (29 July 2012)

Try this link

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-team/phase=eqx403300/index.html

gives you the times for all the riders


----------



## NeverSayNever (29 July 2012)

thank you !


----------

